# Played my old Grammer



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I just played my Grammer acoustic for about an hour and a half. 

It beats the crap out of everything I tried on the weekend. 

It's better sounding and I like the neck better. 

That's nice because I've owned it since 1976. 

Mines a spruce top with Walnut back and sides.

For those that don't know them.



> http://grammerguitar.com/


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Very interesting...*

Very interesting...forgive my ignorance, but I was not aware of these guitars. I have never seen one before tonight and you have owned one since 1976! I'm sure you have a storey to tell regarding how the Grammer came into your hands...


----------

